# Active Directory Tasks for Resume (Helpdesk Role)



## bazpaul

Guys,

I need to beef up my resume and am trying to rack my brain of the different AD tasks there are to put in. Can you suggest any?

I dont need really technical ones, just ones to reflect a second level helpdesk support role.....so far this is what i have

Computer and user account management.
Group policy administration.
Domain and network administration.

Anything i am forgetting here!!

any help ASAP would be great

Cheers


----------



## joeboxer

I found this great site that was very helpful and was able to walk me through writing a top notch resume.

Resume Support


----------

